# Weekly competition 2007-18 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2007)

Let's see if everybody that is "training" for the US Open will use this competition for practice! I know I will.
Next weeks competition will be available on thursday-night or friday-morning because I will be in the US for 9 days. This means you will have 3 extra days for next weeks competition.

2x2x2
1. B' R' D' L F2 R2 D L2 D R2 U B2 R' U R2 B U R F U' F2 D' F R U
2. R2 U L' B2 R F2 R B2 D2 L2 F' L' U' F2 U' L' D2 F' U' L2 B D R U' B2
3. U' R' F' U L' D R F' L U' B2 D' F U R2 B D2 B' D2 B2 R2 U' L D R2
4. U' L2 D' B' D' R' F' U' F' R2 U R D2 L U B U' L' D L2 F2 D' B' L F
5. B R2 D' R2 U L' F2 U F2 L' F L' U F D2 F' R2 B D' F R B' R' B U2

3x3x3
1. F' D' U' L2 D2 U2 L B2 F D B L R' U2 L' U' R2 D2 U L2 U2 L R' B' F
2. D' B U B' F2 D2 L' R2 B F R B' F2 D2 L2 R D L R B L B2 F' R B2
3. B F' R' F2 L D' U2 F U2 R B2 F2 D B2 L2 R D' L' F2 D2 U R D' L R2
4. F' D' U' R' U B2 F2 U' L B2 F2 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L' R2 U B2 F D L' B L2
5. L' R2 D U R2 F D2 U' L R2 D2 U2 F L B' F2 D' U' L2 B2 F' D' B2 F2 L'

3x3x3 One Handed
1. F' D B U L2 R B F U F2 U' B2 F' D U L' R F2 L2 B D2 R2 F R2 U
2. B L2 B2 D2 L R2 B' F L R B2 L2 D U B L' B D' B D2 U B2 L2 F L
3. L' R' F' L' R2 D2 U2 B' F' L2 B' F2 L' R' F' L' R' D' U2 L2 R U' L2 B L2
4. R' B' F L U L R' F' R B' F L' R2 B2 F' D' R' U R' D L' B L' R' D
5. L R2 B L R F L2 F' R' D' U' B2 L' F R B' F U2 R' D U B D' U2 R

4x4x4
1. D' L l2 D d' L B' L' R F' R' D u F2 U2 r2 D' R2 d2 R' B' d2 l' R' U B d u L D2 L r' b2 D' d2 R2 D' r u2 r2
2. L' l2 u U l r' B' D u f d2 b2 u' U2 L' l U b' F2 R2 d2 L2 r f2 l' f' F2 d r' R' d L U' r b d u' F2 u' f2
3. d2 u2 B R2 b F' u2 L2 r' R f u R2 u F' d' b u f2 L l2 R' B2 L b2 D2 d' u' r' B' d' f2 F2 l' r' u2 U' r2 d' U2
4. d' l' r' R' u' F' r' B f' F2 r' u B2 F' u R2 B' f D2 d2 B2 R F L' B2 b L l2 r2 U' b F d' U2 R2 F' D' U' F2 U'
5. B2 L' l r2 R d L' l2 B2 b2 l2 d' r' R2 D u U' b2 L l' u' F2 l2 r d2 R B b f D' R2 F U b' f' L l' r2 B F2

5x5x5
1. f2 R B L' r2 R2 B b' f' F' R U' b l r' R' d2 u2 l2 D' u' U2 b f F' U2 B F2 u2 b f' l' d' R B' b' L R u2 U2 B' l2 B f' u2 l' d u L' r2 R d B' r2 F2 u' U2 L' u2 r'
2. U2 B' b' u' B2 b' f' F' R' b2 u F2 L' l2 r' b' u' r2 B l' R' b d2 F' l D2 U r2 u f F' L l2 r2 R2 D l f2 d' b' f' R B2 b' f' R2 u2 f' d L' r2 d2 U' l2 r u B2 f2 F L'
3. F' U b2 R' b' f' F' L' l' r2 R U L l F L' l2 r R B u' R2 d2 U' f l R B2 b f F' U' L' r' u l2 r2 R' D d L' r' R u2 L l r' R' b' D2 d2 u U' L' r' R' D2 U' L R2
4. B L2 d B' F2 D2 u' F' L' l2 u U2 l F2 d' L2 r' B2 D' u' R2 B2 u' U R' b' L' l r' R F' l2 D' U L2 b F L2 r' D' u U' L' r R' D r B' F r2 B f2 F d' F L B' U' B f2
5. B b f F2 r2 D2 R2 D' L' R2 b' f2 F2 d L2 r2 B R2 b' d2 b' F' l' r2 R' f' F' l' D' U' L u' B' F U2 L d2 B2 D2 u2 U' B b2 u L' l r R b2 D U2 f2 L F2 d' B2 f l2 r R2

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. B2 R2 U F D' B D2 F L2 B D B2 U' F' R2 U' F2 U2 L' F' L D' F D2 R'
2. L' F L F' L B2 D2 F2 L' U' B' R' B D R B D' B2 L2 D F2 R F U2 L2
3x3x3
1. B' F' U L' F2 L F2 R B D2 U L' R2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 B' F' L D' R2 B
2. D U' L2 D' U2 B U2 B' R D' U2 F U L' B F' R' D L' D U2 B' R2 B F
4x4x4
1. d U b f' F U' b f' d2 r d2 b' f2 D u' f2 R2 B D2 B2 f' F u B' l R b d' B' r' f' F2 D2 u2 r2 B F' L' l' F'
2. l' R d' U b' F D' U' R' B2 U' R' F L' b' f2 F' L2 u' r f2 d' U B2 d' u2 b' f' D f' l f R B2 b D b2 F L r'
5x5x5
1. D u L D2 l r' R' D d' U' B D2 d2 B2 d' F2 L2 f' l u2 U' B f2 F d B' f2 l r2 D l' U2 L r d' u2 F2 D d' u U b2 l2 u B2 R f' L l r R U l D U b r' B' b F
2. l' B U' L l r R2 f R' b F l' b2 F2 D2 b' f r2 f l2 r' U l d2 L' l' f' L2 r F' D' r' b L' B f2 D2 d2 l' F' l B' F2 d L2 r' B' L' F2 U2 l2 b' u2 l f' U' r2 u U' L

Results from last week will be available tomorrow in this topic: 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614
As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because no event has gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## adragast (Jun 11, 2007)

3x3 with two hands and two eyes  (36.11) 42.05 36.38 (42.27) 41.33 -> 39.92 

So I think I am the only one on this site to average such a high time but I am still really happy since two weeks ago I was still believing I could never break the 40s limit (my best time on lucky case was 41s)...


----------



## Erik (Jun 11, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk

2x2: 4.56
Times: (5.30), 4.55, (1.41), 3.98, 4.84
Weird avg. On first and last one I had the worst last step case. The 1.41 was a bit lucky... 5 moves or so...

3x3: 13.79
Times: 13.38, 14.59, (POP), 13.39, (11.81)
Ok average  this spare cube is not nice, it pops!

OH: 32.35
Times: 31.75, 30.77, 34.52, (26.75), (38.52)
Ah great, so see big improvement on any puzzle  
The 26 was pretty easy. Of course done with 'wrong' hand.

5x5: 2:07.40
Times: (2:01.30), 2:02.89, 2:03.55, (2:26.08), 2:15.77
5x5 is going bad lately... first 3 were ok...


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 11, 2007)

*2x2x2*
Avg: 9.45
Times: (11.59) (07.38) 10.66 08.15 09.53 

I'm tired.

*3x3x3*
Avg: 21.03
Times: 20.37 (20.05) 20.41 22.31 (25.15)

Very very consistent start  Good result... that last one was ugly.

*3x3x3 One-Handed*
Avg: 1:05.24
Times: 1:07.47 1:09.91 58.33 (DNF) (55.21)

4th was a 3 piece pop... 3rd and 5th were okay.

*4x4x4*
Avg: 1:49.06
Times1:59.00) 1:49.75 (1:29.91) 1:53.01 1:44.43 

All of those were done while racing Erik. I kicked his butt... when he was doing 5x5.  It's fun mate! I did some scrambles wrong but i assume that others don't even double check this. Am I right?

*5x5x5*
Avg: 5:10.25
Times: (DNF) 5:58.24 (4:36.51) 4:49.33 4:43.18 

The first one was a huge POP, the second one was some screw up... the last 3 represent what I can do with this... I know this is weak.


*2x2x2 BLD*
Times: (1:07.29), 54.59 

Those were much harder than last weeks. Still sub 60 is nice.

*3x3x3 BLD*
Times: (3:45.68 DNF) (4:56.75 DNF)

Done with standard 3 cycling. On the first one I think I did an Algo in the middle wrong. It looked pretty scrambled  The second one was off by 4 edges and 3 corners but looked much better. Now I'll practice my new approach.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2007)

Why do people stop solving after a POP? I always fix the cube and finish it. Just ask any French cuber that visited the Roissy tournament this year why you should always finish the cube after a POP.


----------



## Erik (Jun 11, 2007)

Haha, I stopped because half of the cubies popped out and one came 3 meters far 
And yes I know what happened to Thibaut etc. but I was sure I did not pop again cause I switched cubes after it.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 11, 2007)

I am interested to know what happened with these French people. Tell me.


----------



## joey (Jun 11, 2007)

Thibaut J. didn't get pass the first round, because he had two pops.


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 11, 2007)

I stopped because i didn't want to put in 3 pieces with one hand and maybe end up with 3 parities


----------



## Rama (Jun 11, 2007)

Rama Temmink

2x2 average: 9.92
10,74	10,15	6,86	8,97	10,63


3x3 average: 17.20
18,63	18,17	16,09	16,89	16,54


3x3 O-H average: 22.66
21,68	25,05	23,22	21,24	23,07


4x4 average: 1 minute 44.97 seconds
01:45,1 01:39,79 01:58,58 01:50,03 1:28.10
Holy Cow 1 minute 28 I got a sub 90 sec solve!! 


5x5 average: 3 minutes 02.95 seconds
3:12.44 3:22.50 2:53.61 2:48.94 2:57.28
I was thinking FINALLY it's over


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 11, 2007)

3x3x3: Average - 29.31
(27.41) 29.16 (31.44) 30.61 27.94

Ran into an R perm and every G perm... First solves of the day, though, so I'm not too annoyed.

4x4x4: Average - 1:53.77 / 113.77
1:43.78 O (2:09.05 O) (1:31.00) 2:00.09 OP 2:04.94 OP

I really need a new cube... And need to practice the 4x4x4. :lol:

5x5x5: Average - 2:51.49 / 171.79
3:10.77 2:40.20 2:43.50 (2:39.00) (DNF)

Still not totally used to the Eastsheen again, as the first and last solve show... Popped last solve at 2:09.


----------



## Rama (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jun 11 2007, 12:08 PM
> * Why do people stop solving after a POP? I always fix the cube and finish it. Just ask any French cuber that visited the Roissy tournament this year why you should always finish the cube after a POP. *


I am soo with Arnaud about this 
I think it is fun to see how fast you are after a pop, I popped once a cube it flew in my hand and I popped it correctly back in and still I managed to get a 17.xx solve, too bad it wasn't filmed <_< 

It was the French Championships, I was at the Roissy open... Thibaut won that comp


----------



## Jack (Jun 12, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 16.55
Times: (10.05), 18.56, 13.72, 17.38, (21.84)

I use an "ice cube" which has transparent sides, a funny colour scheme, is really stiff, and cannot cut corners at all. My times will be better once I get a new one.

3x3x3
Average: 24.37
Times: 23.33, 24.28, 25.50, (26.81), (22.65)

3x3x3 OH
Average 61.47
Times: (94.75), 65.21, (53.88), 55.65, 63.55

Completely screwed up the last layer on the first solve.

3x3x3 BLD
Best: DNF
Times: DNF, DNF

First solve was going amazing for me, I did it in 8:41 but was a 3 corner cycle off.

4x4x4
Average: 113.33
Times: (133.69 O), 108.91 P, 111.38 P, 121.22 OP, (103.38 P)

5x5x5
Average: 261.89
Times: 275.84, (230.50), 252.28, (279.00), 257.55

Wow, these times are amazing! This average is better than my previous PB! Only two small pops, which is good for my cube.


----------



## Cubinator (Jun 12, 2007)

3x3 Avg: 28.34
(27.78) 28.87 (30.69) 28.19 27.97

Meh. Not such a great average for me; I'm on average a second or two faster. 

3x3 OH: 1:12.90
1:12.86 (1:37.28) 1:13.11 (51.75) 1:12.75

Second solve was completely awful: I messed up the cross, had a horrible F2L and a horrible LL. 4th solve was a PLL skip. I did the wrong PLL for the first one at first 

3x3 BLD:
DNF 3:55.63

Off by a 3-cycle of corners on the first one  I'm happy that I got the second one, though, and that it was sub-4. The parity really ate up my time, though; parity fix probably took around 30 seconds. I need to work on that. 

General: I've progressed quite a bit in the past month or so, especially in BLD and OH (well, that's because I only actually started practicing OH last week). I may or may not try the 4x4 BLD; depends on whether or not I feel confident in my memo abilities.


----------



## pjk (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joey_@Jun 11 2007, 08:27 AM
> * Thibaut J. didn't get pass the first round, because he had two pops. *


 That is what I heard, but I don't see that here:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/result...onId=Roissy2007

Why isn't that into effect on that page?


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2007)

Because you are looking at the wrong competiton!

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/result...onId=France2007


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

> *Because you are looking at the wrong competition!*



Which is my fault, because I said



> *Just ask any French cuber that visited the Roissy tournament this year... *



Fortunately you and Rama corrected me



> *It was the French Championships, I was at the Roissy open... Thibaut won that comp *


 and


> *http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=France2007*



Sorry for the confusion. I will check my facts next time. I didn't remember that the French already had two competitions this year.


----------



## pjk (Jun 12, 2007)

Ah, okay, I see now. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Cubinator (Jun 12, 2007)

4x4 attempt 1: DNF

I don't quite understand exactly why it is that my 4x4 DNFs are so bad...I think my commutators are totally off. I have to work on that. This was a horrible DNF, by the way, and was nowhere remotely close. Took 45 minutes, 30 of which were execution.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 12, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2
Avg.: 9.67
(6.46), 10.50, (15.08), 9.97, 8.53

3x3x3
Avg.: 22.67
23.03, 23.03, (19.30), (27.69), 21.96
yes... I did have two of the same time in a row.

3x3x3 OH
Avg.: 58.79
(1:08.05), (57.03), 1:00.36, 57.33, 58.68

4x4x4
Avg.: 1:38.47 / 98.47
(1:42.55 O P), (1:33.65 O P), 1:38.68 O, 1:41.94 O, 1:34.78 O

5x5x5
Avg.: 2:45.46 / 165.46
(3:04.83), 2:44.21, (2:35.47), 2:42.15, 2:50.02

these were some of my best averages ever, except the 2x2. If only I didn't have all those parities on the 4.
woops... forgot to say that I did these on the train back from Boston. I was really able to focus on the big cubes, but my 5 should still have been a little faster.
edit: I wish my avg was 1:45


----------



## pjk (Jun 13, 2007)

I am going to compete in these for prep of the US Open. I am not warmed up right now, but we will see how it goes.

2x2:
6.77 8.50 (9.47) (4.31) 8.20
Avg: 7.82
This was my best avg for sure... all were done just using the method of building one layer, then orienting and permuting with 3x3 algs. PLL skips are pretty common.

3x3:
19.17 (16.89) 18.76 (19.95) 18.24
Avg: 18.72
Horrible. With no warmup, I can't say I am suprised... but I don't think I can do any worse.

3x3 OH:
45.11 (51.33) 46.34 (44.48) 48.06
Avg: 46.50
I am happy with it, although with warmups it could be improved.

4x4:
81.97 77.24 (86.98) 78.64 (71.95)
Avg: 79.28
Good avg.... the 71 is a new record for me.... no parities.. 3 of the others has double parities. On the 71, I glitched up a bit too.

[will hopefully add more soon]


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 13, 2007)

Daniel De Vera

3x3x3
times: 37.28 35.64 (34.06) (38.80) 37.09
avg: 36.67


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 13, 2007)

Cubinator: Good luck on 4x4x4_bf. I think we might have more 4x4x4_bf solvers on this forum than there are in the rest of the world pretty soon. (Chris, Daniel, M?ty?s and now you and Erik are trying)

masterofthebass: It will be close again. You made some small improvements that might just be big enough to beat me.

PJK: good luck on your training. Did you read about the time-limits for qualification? It looks like you will qualify for 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, bot not 3x3x3_oh.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Jun 13, 2007)

Regular solving:

2x2:
4.04 (5.6) (2.41) 4.09 3.67
Average: 3.93

3x3:
(14.8) 12.55 13.04 13.12 (11.48)
Average: 12.9

3x3 OH:
25.29 (26.77) 23.67 25.17 (22.92)
Average: 24.71

4x4:
56.23(OP) 59.9(OP) 51.43 (49.47) (1:02.32(OP))
Average: 55.85

5x5:
1:50.43 (2:06.65-with POP)) 1:43.77 (1:34.93) 1:43.34
Average: 1:45.85


Blindsolving:

2x2 BLD:
16.13
19.53

3x3 BLD:
54.55
54.89

4x4 BLD:
6:34.99
6:54.77

5x5 BLD:
15:27.xy
15:31.xy

Nowadays I mainly focus on blindsolving, but I had very good (unexpected) times on bigcubes.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2007)

Those are incredible times M?ty?s. Are those times now "normal" for you? And are you going to do other events / 2nd blindfold scrambles as well?


----------



## joey (Jun 14, 2007)

3x3: 25.81 25.61 (27.88) 26.56 (24.52) Average: 25.99
Meh, not very good, but this was without warmup.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jun 14 2007, 08:41 AM
> * Those are incredible times M?ty?s. Are those times now "normal" for you? And are you going to do other events / 2nd blindfold scrambles as well? *


Yes, those times are normal for me.
Since Chris broke my WR I practice blindsolving a lot.  And I'll never stop!


----------



## Worms (Jun 14, 2007)

My times:

2x2 Fridrich
1. 7.84 OLL SKIP
2. 10.12
3. 4.31 PLL SKIP
4. 6.52
5. 7.84 OLL SKIP

AVERAGE-5: 7.4''
A lucky average  and first and last cube with the same time and skip 

3x3 Fridrich
1. 27.28
2. 23.36 OLL SKIP
3. 28.74
4. 30.61
5. 27.67

Average-5: 27.88''
bad 


Thibaut's pops in french championship:
http://perso.ens-lyon.fr/clement.gallet/thibaut_dnf1.avi
http://perso.ens-lyon.fr/clement.gallet/thibaut_dnf2.avi


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2007)

masterofthebass: Close again. You beat me on 3 and 4, I beat you on 2, 5 and 3_oh. I hope I can beat you next week, because you are improving and I am getting worse  I learned that I shouldn't do all of this on 1 evening because I lose my focus and get bad times for the second half.

Name: Arnaud van Galen

5x5x5
Times: (2:32.67), 2:40.20, (3:06.75), 2:44.15, 2:42.57
Average: 2:42.31
Comment: Very focussed, so a good and consistent result. Only the 3rd solve was bad because I messed up centers.

3x3x3 One Handed
Times: (48.07), (56.94), 50.35, 53.79, 50.57
Average: 51.57
Comment: Pretty good and consistent. I should learn 2-gen 3-cycle of edges 

4x4x4
Times: 1:41.24(O), (1:37.04)(OP), (2:21.90)(P), 1:49.19(P), 1:58.82(OP)
Average: 1:49.75
Comment: The first two solves were good. After that I lost my focus and everything I did after this (3x3x3, 2x2x2, 2x2x2_bf and 3x3x3_bf) was just bad

2x2x2
Times: 7.93, (11.89), (5.66), 8.70, 9.78
Average: 8.80
Comment: Some easy scrambles, but I didn't take advantage of that.

3x3x3
Times: 29.66, (20.79), 28.86, (31.42), 27.45
Average: 28.66
Comment: BAD! Pretty hard crosses, but I only looked ahead on 1 of those solves. The rest was ...... ..

2x2x2 blindfolded
Times: DNF, DNF
Best: DNF
Comment: Don't do blindfolded if you can't focus! 

3x3x3 blindfolded
Times: 12:50.89, DNF
Best: 12:50.89
Comment: Tried to use letters instead of numbers. This is indeed easier to recall, but slower to remember for me. 2nd solve was of by a 3-cycle of edges and was 11 minutes. I did 1 more with numbers and got a 9:47 succesfull solve.

That's it for cubing in The Netherlands for the next 9 days. I am leaving for the US Open tomorrow. I will create next week's competition and you can start now or wait untill next week.


----------



## Cubinator (Jun 18, 2007)

4x4 BLD take two: DNF

Attempted this last night but didn't get a chance to post it. I messed up something with the centers; as a result, the centers were off and quite a few edges were off. I had an attempt the other night that had just two pieces swapped, so hopefully I'll get a succesful solev sometime soon.


----------



## tim (Jun 19, 2007)

3x3x3
Times: 24.76 (22.60) 25.80 28.11 (31.41)
Average: 26.22
Comment: I should write a "How to kill a good average" guide...

2x2x2 BLD
Times: 58.10 DNF(56.64)
Best: 58.10


----------

